# Lead wheel weight corroding the rim



## msz2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Kevin,

My wheels came from the factory with the weights on the inside of the rim. They are wrong about the balance not being correct. I have over 15k miles and have no vibration issues. I rotate at every oil change and inspect the weights to make sure they are not coming off and so far so good.

Does everyone else have their weights on the inside of the rim or on the flanges (inside/outside)?

Z


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Mine also came from the factory with the weights on the inside. No problems yet through 10K+ miles.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Well WTH, wonder why mine are on the outside? I see both of you have RS package. you must have different rims then.

here is a pic.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Take them to any tire shop and they'll do it for a fraction of what your dealer wants to.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

For me a dealer is only for warranty problems.

That was at a local tire shop.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverram323 said:


> From me a dealer is only for warranty problems.
> 
> That was at a local tire shop.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


A tire shop wants $60 to re-balance a wheel that doesn't need to be dismounted? Call them back and ask them what you're smoking because you'd love to know so you could get some. 

IIRC, they normally charge $40-$60 to remove your old tires, install new tires, and mount and balance all 4 of them. $60 to simply re-balance one tire is a joke.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine as well came with the weights on the inside of the rim... and I got the eco.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## joewatson86 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey silverram, living in Ontario, Canada and being around GM's for most of my life, I hear where you are coming from in regards to corroding. When I changed out my winter steelies to put my 5 spoke alloys, I decided to go the route of inside weights as well to avoid corrossion. The dealer wanted $40 just to change back my all-seasons and said that a re-balance would cost more than $100 if I chose to use the sticky weights because they're more expensive. So I went to a local tire shop and they told me it would cost $30 to switch out the wheels or $60 to get them balanced using the stickies. Since they've balanced the wheels, I haven't had any vibration and the wheels are so much quieter than the winters! As for the rims, the shop had to do it twice so not only did I get scuff marks from the first time they took the weight off the lip and installed new ones, it happend again when they took them off to do it right! So now I have twice as many scuff marks that I wanted with no real way to fix them unless I want to get my rims painted (which I don't). Headache either way I think but worth it if you live in a snowy climate.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a 2LT without RS and the weights are on the inside of the rim.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

silverram323 said:


> Well WTH, wonder why mine are on the outside? I see both of you have RS package. you must have different rims then.
> 
> here is a pic.


Yes, my LTZ rims are quite different, but still, if I were in your situation, I'd be wanting them on the inside too...I'm sure it can be done.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

They can be balanced just fine on the inside of the rim with sticky weights. The guy you were talking to was probably thinking static balance which is weights on the outside edge only. That will result in a crappy balance every time. 

Sticky weights, on both edges of the inside of the rim, work just fine. We do it to countless numbers of cars every day.


----------

